# Trappers Taxidermy



## BASSNTAZ (Nov 10, 2003)

Anyone had any mounts done by Trappers Taxidermy in Dearborn?


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

I saw a Pronghorn done by Trappers that looked very very good but that's the only work I've seen done by them.


----------



## Hammerin' Hank (Nov 1, 2005)

Had an deer mount done by Trapper's. Very nice work. Had the nose lifted and knarled like he was smelling/tasting the air, open mouth, the guy did a really good job. Even added tiny droplet's of epoxy on the whiskers to add more realism. 

Sean


----------



## BASSNTAZ (Nov 10, 2003)

I got my mount back last week and I think it looks great. I hope I need his services again real soon.









[/IMG]


----------

